# craftsman lawn tractor snow plow



## dan Chmielewski (Nov 27, 2018)

i have a craftsman lawn tractor with a 42''plow on it, but it sags to 1 side and barely comes off the ground, what adjustment do i make to raise it higher off the ground? Do i tighten the big spring on the center of the plow?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Not sure of your model, but most have the same adjustments. Here is an owners manual for a 42" Craftsman:


----------



## dan Chmielewski (Nov 27, 2018)

its a lt3000


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The adjustments for the plow are the same as in the PDF above.


----------



## dan Chmielewski (Nov 27, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

